# Crónicas Cleteras (Shimano XT )



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Desde que aparecieron los drivetrain de Shimano llamados Dyna-Sys , ( los de 10 velocidades) me llamó la atención que entre el grupo SLX y el XT la diferencia en precio no era muy grande , ya fuera como grupo completo (crank, desviador, cambio, cassette, cadena y shifters ) o por partes , por ejemplo si el grupo SLX costaba 600 dólares , el XT andaba 100 0 150 dólares mas .

Hace unas semanas de plano ví algo que se me hizo muy raro , ciertos componentes del XT como el cassette .la cadena y el desviador de plano ya costaban menos que sus similares en SLX , el cambio trasero estaba a la par y solo los cranks y los shifters seguían costando mas en XT , pero la diferencia era mínima.

Platicando con amigos del mtbike el asunto de los precios de SLX y XT (precios en USA ) varios coincidían en que valía la pena comprar XT si para el caso costaban igual, aunque es bien conocido el hecho de que la mejor relación entre precio/desempeño es el SLX , bueno, hasta ahí todo bien , algunos actualizaron sus bicis con el Dyna-Sys XT .

Recientemente nos vamos enterando que Shimano lanza un NUEVO Y REDISEÑADO GRUPO XT !! que en nada se parece al anterior , bueno en el nombre……XT , ahora a “toro pasado “ ya sé porque estaban tan baratos los componentes del XT Dyna –Sys “viejo “ que tenía realmente muy poco de existencia , aunque era casi igual que el anterior XT .

Ni hablar, el mtbike es una industria y como tal es un negocio, así que ; a los que les gusta el XT y quieren tener la última edición a partir de junio ya podrán comprar sus componentes XT 2012 y con los precios anunciados.... la brecha con el SLX vuelve a ser muy grande, lo bueno es que se va a poder escoger entre XT ***** o plateado ja ja ja .

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sacaron una versión 2x10... hmmm... me suena parecido a algo...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Sacaron una versión 2x10... hmmm... me suena parecido a algo...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No solo suena parecido , ve la biela del nuevo XT en ***** y luego ve la biela del X-9 ***** ......

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

yo tengo pensado comprar el grupo sram x-7 2x10, o talvez shimano si sale en 2x10, por que el plato grande realmente nunca lo ocupo. alguien sabe si es una buena decision?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> yo tengo pensado comprar el grupo sram x-7 2x10, o talvez shimano si sale en 2x10, por que el plato grande realmente nunca lo ocupo. alguien sabe si es una buena decision?


Yo creo que si. Si ahora volviera a armar una bici, pondria un 2x10. Y no es que tengas menos velocidades, sino que creo que estan optimizadas mejor que en un 3x9.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> yo tengo pensado comprar el grupo sram x-7 2x10, o talvez shimano si sale en 2x10, por que el plato grande realmente nunca lo ocupo. alguien sabe si es una buena decision?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SALAZAR 3009:

Más bien con una combinación Sram X 7 / 2 x 10 original el que ya no vas a usar es el chico, me refiero al plato chico ( por los mal pensados...)

Si tienes buenos pulmones y piernas para subir con un plato 28 o 26 entonces seguramente será una buena decisión.

Para que estés seguro simplemente realiza unas cuantas operaciones y de esta forma determinas las relaciones que necesitas en tus cambios.

Se supone que tu ya conoces en tu bici actual con qué relación de cambios subes y planeas mejor, entonces lo que necesitas es comparar las relaciones de cambios de tu actual bici con el tren motriz 2 X 10, de esta forma puedes encontrar si las relaciones que mas utilizas actualmente están en el rango de tren motriz 2X10.

Suena latoso , pero es una forma real de comparar .

Es relativamente sencillo, utiliza la siguiente fórmula:

*(da/dp) x (pr)=D*

En donde: 
da, son los dientes del plato.
dp, los dientes del piñón.
pr, el perímetro exterior de la rueda.
D= distancia recorrida en una vuelta del crank.

Ejemplo:

Si tú estas utilizando un plato mediano de 32 dientes y en el cassette estas utilizando el piñón de 16 dientes y utilizas una rueda convencional de 26 pulgadas tendrás lo siguiente: (32/16) x ( 2.07)=4.14

Esto quiere decir que vas a recorrer 4.14 metros por cada circunferencia de 360 grados que das en la multiplicación, si tu utilizaras el plato de 44 d. con un piñón de 11 dientes recorrerías 8.28 metros y si utilizaras el granny de 22 dientes y un piñón en el cassette de 34; recorrerías 1.33 metros.

Entre menos distancia recorres la pedaleada es más suave y obvio puedes subir mejor, entre más distancia recorres la fuerza que aplicas al pedal deberá ser mayor.

Haz una tabla con las distancias resultantes de aplicar la fórmula en cada combinación de tu tren motriz. Deberás tener 27 distancias si tu tren es de 3X9.

Haz otra tabla con las distancias resultante de aplicar la fórmula en cada combinación de un tren motriz 2X10 y de acuerdo a los platos y cassette que piensas comprar.

Compara las dos tablas y ve qué relaciones del 2X10 están dentro del rango de tu tren motriz actual y que realmente estás usando , de ahí decide si te conviene o no.

Cualquier duda , ya sabes ....

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SALAZAR 3009:
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: que buena explicacion, lo dejare para despues de vacaciones, que ahora no quiero saber nada de numeros


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> SALAZAR 3009:
> 
> ...


LB, muy buena explicación, pero en la formula, siendo la circunferencia de la rueda igual, no importa para calcular el rango (siempre y cuando lo único que cambien sea el tren motriz, no de una 26 a una 29).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> LB, muy buena explicación, pero en la formula, siendo la circunferencia de la rueda igual, no importa para calcular el rango (siempre y cuando lo único que cambien sea el tren motriz, no de una 26 a una 29).


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La fórmula solo es un ejemplo, para calcular exactamente si importa la medida de la circunferencia de la rueda , ya que aunque sea el rin 26 siempre , el tipo de ancho, modelo , altura de la llanta e incluso la presión afectan la circunferencia , así que para que el resultado de la distancia sea exacto en determinada bicicleta es necesario sacar y determinar la circunferencia de la rueda exactamente .

Por otro lado para que nos preocupamos tanto si SALAZAR dice que lo hará hasta después de las vacaciones porque porque por ahora no quiere saber nada de números:eekster:

Saludos

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

SALAZAR3009 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: que buena explicacion, lo dejare para despues de vacaciones, que ahora no quiero saber nada de numeros


Y ya despues de tus vacaciones y que tengas figurados los numeros, tienes que determinar que es lo mejor para ti.

Por ejemplo, yo ahora vivo en un lugar muy plano, donde circular a cadencias moderadas con el plato grande, me viene bien pero si me mudara de vuelta al Valle de Mexico, pensaria seriamente en un 2X10 o 2X9 en rangos algo asi como 38-24 y 11 o 12-32.

Fijate cuales son los cambios que mas usas y que te gustaria mejorar de esos. La diferencia mas grande entre el 2X10 y 2X9 es el salto entre cambio y cambio que es mas suave en el 2X10.... que igual no debe ser abismal (suponiendo platos del mismo tamaño en los dos grupos) porque al final hablamos de 2 tristes cambios mas.

Al final, creo que esto del 2X10 fue el pretexto para vendernos otro grupo, porque Shimano y Sram se dieron cuenta de que mucha gente estaba cambiando a 2 platos de todos modos y usando platos de medidas diferentes.

Una ventaja mas de usar solo dos platos es que tienes mas distancia libre al piso.


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

que buenos datos, me acabo de cambiar un cassete sram de 9, la multiplicacion es de 3, si comprara una multi de 2 platos funcionaria con el mismo cassete.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Así es mi estimado Last ahora si los de Shimano se volaron la barda, :madman: con este reemplazo del grupo XT tan prematuro.:nono: 

Para mi el grupo XT ha sido uno de mis favoritos, por su ligereza, confiabilidad y buenos acabados en especial los cranksets (multiplicaciones) y los shifters. Pero ahora si me sacaron de onda, pero en estos dias, no es de extrañar, que hasta las compañias mas serias, con tal de vender hacen cualquier cosa. 

Y Salazar, si cambias de multiplicacion a una de 2 platos, si te va a funcionar con tu mismo casette, pero no le encuentro muchos beneficios, usarlo con el mismo casette de 9 pasos. 

Salvo el ahorro de peso de un plato menos, y como dice Warp una distancia mayor al piso.

Saludos
DrFoes


----------



## SALAZAR3009 (Mar 12, 2011)

DrF035 said:


> Así es mi estimado Last ahora si los de Shimano se volaron la barda, :madman: con este reemplazo del grupo XT tan prematuro.:nono:
> 
> Para mi el grupo XT ha sido uno de mis favoritos, por su ligereza, confiabilidad y buenos acabados en especial los cranksets (multiplicaciones) y los shifters. Pero ahora si me sacaron de onda, pero en estos dias, no es de extrañar, que hasta las compañias mas serias, con tal de vender hacen cualquier cosa.
> 
> ...


lo que pasa es que el cambiar el grupo completo es un gasto mayor, la multiplicacion que compraria seria una sram x-7, el desviador y los cambiadores, para ir quitando peso y en lo que se gasta la cadena nueva y el el desssete ya compraria uno de 10 :ihih:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

A no pos asi, pos sí.

La Sram X-7 es sale buenisima y tiene un bonito diseño, pero ahi esta su competencia diercta la Shimano SLX, que tiene un modelo de 2 platos + protector de platos.

Yo la conseguí baratisima el año pasado en chain reaction.

Checale

Saludos
DrFoes


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Así es mi estimado Last ahora si los de Shimano se volaron la barda, :madman: con este reemplazo del grupo XT tan prematuro.:nono:
> ....
> DrFoes


Prematuro? si ha sido consistente con shimano. Un año actualizan el XTR, el otro el XT y al otro el SLX y después sacan otros.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Y Salazar, si cambias de multiplicacion a una de 2 platos, si te va a funcionar con tu mismo casette, pero no le encuentro muchos beneficios, usarlo con el mismo casette de 9 pasos.
> Salvo el ahorro de peso de un plato menos, y como dice Warp una distancia mayor al piso. Saludos DrFoes


Para mí el principal beneficio es la mejor linea de cadena, que te permite utilizar la mayor parte del cassette con los dos platos sin "cruzar" cadena. Respecto a los 10 pasos ...bueno, tarde o temprano todos vamos a tener que usarlos, los fabricantes no nos van a dejar la opción. Yo sigo con 2x9 mientras haya existencias.


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

se ve bien ese grupo, algun dia tendre $$ para ponerselo a un buen cuadro aqui el link

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Shimano-XT-and-XTR-2012.html


----------

